# Makeup tips for riding



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Some good tips right here. 


How to Keep Your Makeup Flawless on a Ride | Bicycling


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Seems like a good topic for a GCN video.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

ibericb said:


> Seems like a good topic for a GCN video.


Yeah, that would be pretty hilarious.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

il sogno said:


> Some good tips right here.
> 
> 
> How to Keep Your Makeup Flawless on a Ride | Bicycling


That's a good article on a bunch of levels.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

That's kind of disturbing on several levels.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

ibericb said:


> Seems like a good topic for a GCN video.


Only if Daniel Lloyd is the one doing it.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

wgscott said:


> That's kind of disturbing on several levels.


Like what? Women being supportive of each other? Women embracing their feminity and attractiveness? Women sharing tips to look like they want to look on their bikes even when they are elite international level racers? Women get beat up about every single they do or don't do. It's awful. If you don't believe me, try choosing formula and see how women can treat each other... This is a fun, light hearted and kind of inside view of superstar athletes that are also women. There isn't one dig in that piece at women who choose not to wear make up. (Maybe I missed it?) 

I'm not being snarky. I just rarely see this... Judgement free makeup tips from elite riders. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough? But conventional media always has a judgement. "Too skinny to be attractive, back in the day size 12 was all that." Well, some women are really skinny? They aren't bad and they aren't judging... Too heavy? Well, that's everywhere. I absolutely loved reading this cute little girlfriends guide kind of piece. Why does it have to be anything other than it is? Oh, right, because women are the subject...


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

In the summer, I wear foundation in the morning, b/c 1) it's got sunblock in it 2) it holds up well when I sweat and 3) when I clomp into the lobby, all sweaty and gross, waiting in the same elevator bank as my fresh-scrubbed co-workers, it's one less way to horrify them.

I wash it off in the shower and re-apply. Now, I just wear lipstick as I'm not as worried about direct sunlight. Vanity? Silliness? Dunno, guess I just don't want to look completely like death warmed over.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Christine said:


> In the summer, I wear foundation in the morning, b/c 1) it's got sunblock in it 2) it holds up well when I sweat and 3) when I clomp into the lobby, all sweaty and gross, waiting in the same elevator bank as my fresh-scrubbed co-workers, it's one less way to horrify them.
> 
> I wash it off in the shower and re-apply. Now, I just wear lipstick as I'm not as worried about direct sunlight. Vanity? Silliness? Dunno, guess I just don't want to look completely like death warmed over.


Yeah that death warmed over look is not good for lunch stops on a long ride. I'm hesitate to use makeup while riding b/c I don't want my pores to get all clogged up.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Weird thing is, the stuff I use (Neutrogena Clear Skin or something) is very forgiving when it comes to sweat. I'm always amazed at how it stays on even after a good sweat.

It's like the makeup equivalent of a great windbreaker- blocks what it needs to, yet lets the steam out


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

PBL450 said:


> Like what?


Check out the comments on the article linked. Here are the first few:



> OMG, I think I just threw up a little in my mouth... Bike magazine sinks to new depths. It's like Tiger Beat! I can see it now...NEXT ISSUE- "Who is the best in the sack? Roadies vs. Mt Bikers"





> Duh... You know what? Stupid plot resulted in more sets of viewing eyes... Smart! You get the girls who really care about make up AND those of us who are pissed off at the topic. Touché





> SERIOUSLY HOW SHALLOW ARE YOU PEOPLE... WE WOMEN DO NOT ALWAYS WORRY ABOUT MAKE UP OR HAIR OR NAILS IT'S A SPORT WE WORRY ABOUT GETTING THROUGH IT WE WORRY ABOUT BEING Safe WE WORRY ABOUT WINNING WE ARE NOT SO SHALLOW THAT OMG MUST STOP THE RACE MY HAIR IS SWEATY AND OUTTA PLACE OR WE BROKE A NAIL OR OUR LIP GLOSS NEEDS RE-AFFIXING GET A GRIP IT'S ABOUT THE GAME ABOUT THE RACE ABOUT THE CAUSE GET A CLUE !!!! I FIND THIS HIGHLY OFFENSIVE YOU HAVE SERIOUSLY SUNK TO A WORLDS ALL TIME LOW





> Are you serious, Bicycling Magazine? You did NOT just write about women's makeup while they race? Have you actually seen women race? Do you know anything at all about how the sport is evolving? Do you know that women can actually race without high heels, aprons and lipstick? Did you know it 2015? Hello? Anyone home?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

wgscott said:


> Check out the comments on the article linked. Here are the first few:


No thanks...


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

wgscott said:


> Check out the comments on the article linked. Here are the first few:


Interesting how this is the same magazine that just a couple weeks ago was complaining about sexist ads involving women and bicycling.


----------



## kimoly (Mar 9, 2014)

As an older lady (mid 50s) I am nearly always at least lightly made up when I leave the house. Doing it for rides? Most certainly! I have two reasons: one - like Christine - my foundation is a sunscreen. Secondly, I tend to meet nicer guys on a bike ride than anywhere else so of course I want to be at my best! Typically I just use a little foundation, a little eyeliner and lip gloss - just enough to make me feel good about myself.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

The nice thing about working out, is that even without makeup, you can get enough color in the cheeks that it doesn't matter_ too_ much! 

Still, the older one gets, the less you can get away with looking "natural." For a woman younger than 35, I could understand zero makeup. 

Now that I think about it.......during a ribbon cutting/trail ride, I was asked to make some comments for an online video series, and am glad I had at least *some* makeup on for that! Wasn't expecting a close-up for a YouTube thing that's for damn sure.  A bit of foundation and lipstick was just enough!

You just never know.......


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

wgscott said:


> Check out the comments on the article linked. Here are the first few:


I think those comments were a little over the top. They interviewed professional women cyclists. The article was written by a woman (probably one that really likes cycling and probably cycles herself). 

If a woman wants to wear makeup while cycling, then more power to her. Especially if the makeup doesn't interfere with her performance, especially regarding perspiration / heat retention.

If she doesn't, that is fine too. Women shouldn't have to, as nobody ever looks at a man funny for not wearing makeup while cycling. 

Just make sure your fingernail polish matches the accessories on your bike. j/k 

GH


----------



## banallthemusic (Jan 4, 2018)

As a woman, it's only natural for me to want to look pretty at all times, so I don't get all the frustration that this topic created. Being pretty doesn't equal being stupid and shallow.
Thanks for the link though. Found some great tips there.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

kathy12 said:


> ......
> I saw someone event at a competition who was wearing foundation, lipstick, eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara the lot and she was sweating so it was rolling down her face. ......


Wow...a full Tammy Fay during a competition???


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Wow...a full Tammy Fay during a competition???


Thats freaking hillarious! 

(Not speaking to the thread at all, just the Tammy Fay reference...)


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

The only people who should be commenting negatively are those who wear makeup.


----------

